# cheesecake topping???



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

ok, so we've all had cheesecakes and blah blah blah....

i have to make a cheesecake (baked) when my sister comes back in celebration for her engagement and i don't know what i should put on it to decorate???

my folks said jelly but that always makes it look so cheap... well, to me at least.

so can anyone give me suggestions and directions as to how to make that topping???

please, nothing too difficult, remember my name is inexperienced.
cheesecake is the only more high-tech thing i can produce...
:crazy:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Simplest way would be cans of fruit filling for pies. F'rinstance, cherry. 

You could spoon it over the entire cheesecake, if you want. My preference would be to spoon a portion on each serving, along with a swirl of whipped cream, and, maybe, a garnish of fresh mint. Makes for a very elegant presentation with hardly any work.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

i would just put a mound of fresh blueberries or raspberries on top and dust it with powdered sugar. They will fall off when you cut it but then you can just scoop up a few and serve them up with the cheesecake.


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

is powdered sugar the stuff that looks like flour?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah, powdered sugar looks like flour.
Instead of pie filling, you can take blueberries or other frozen or fresh fruit and put it in a pot with cornstarch, a little water and some sugar. 
I'd do it all by eye, but if you're inexperienced, i'd say about 1 1/2 cups fruit, a 1/2 cup sugar (normal sugar) and 2 tbsp cornstarch mixed in 1/2 cup cold water (if you mix with hot water it will lump up). Cook till it starts to thicken, boiling about 2 minutes, and adding more sugar if it doesn;t taste sweet enough. 
does that sound like it makes sense to others?


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

wow that sounds great!
maybe i will consider it, thanks!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I prefer arrowroot to cornstarch when using fruit, Siduri, as it produces a clearer sauce. But other than that, sounds about right.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree with KY on the arrowroot... another option might be fresh fruit brushed with a marmelaide glaze... arrange the fruit in a pretty pattern on top, mix 3 TBS orange marmelade with 2 TBS water and gently brush on fruit. It will make it pretty and help hold it in place.
let us know what you do & how it is


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

heres something thats not too hard . make the cheesecake , cool and put on cardboard cake round.(if you don't have one go to your neerest grocery store bakery and ask for one. Take 4 oz sour cream 1 oz of sugar and mix untill dissolved.put on top smooth just along the top 1/2 inch from the edge. bake for five minutes to set then cool in the fridge.the sour cream will be firmer.then top with your berries or write with chocolate.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

put raspberries on it, then warm ganache 'til it flows well and drizzle patterns on the cheesecake.

Fancier: mix just a bit of cointreau in the ganache


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for all your help! i really appreciate it, it really makes me this newbie feel welcomed, thank you very much indeed!

i have decided what topping im going to use, i found it online.

*Delicious Lemon Topping Sauce *
2 eggs, beaten 
1 cup sugar 
1/2 stick butter or margarine room temperature 
1 tsp fresh grated lemon rind 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
Place all ingredients into a saucpean pan and cook and stir with a whisk over medium heat until the sauce becomes thick and just starts to bubble. Remove from heat, Cover and chill well. A nice pudding/custard type of sauce to top cheesecake, pound cake and angelfood cake

sorry that im not using all your fabulous ideas but i sure learnt alot of terminologies!
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah, that's true - didn;t think of it because it's not easy to find here


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

A nice alternative to this, and also from the grocery store, is to get a couple cans of bing cherries. They are usually in the canned fruit aisle, you have to look for them a bit, as they're not a high volume, high profile item. I usually see "York" brand. Then add lemon juice, and thicken with your preferred thickener.

You will get a dark cherry nice topping that seems and tastes more homemade than the radioactive red cherry pie filling, and not much extra work. Fantastic on a New York style / Lindy's cheesecake!

'course you can use fresh bing cherries too, and some pure cherry juice, but the cans are an easier alternative.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

depends on what flavor cheesecake you are making, but there are just as many topping choices...FRESH fruit being my first choice, or a spiced cranberry-port topping, or a sauce like creme anglaise, simple chocolate ganache drizzled over or fruit coulis..raspberry, peach, berry medley, mango...skies the limit!..


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

you might know powdered sugar as icing sugar dont forget to take a photo of your creation, im looking forward to seeing it , the lemon topping sounds nice


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

if you want to see a photos, you can go to my blog. its all there. theres only 1 entry anyways.:talk:


----------



## smetna (Oct 15, 2007)

I know this is a bit late for your cheesecake, but if you like fruit the nicest topping is strawberries either left whole if they are small or halved or quartered placed in a nice pattern on the cheesecake then warm some strawberry jam and spoon over - heaven on a spoon!


----------

